# Dalembert frustrated by lack of playing time..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Samuel Dalembert had no explanation other than the obvious when Tim Duncan asked the 76ers center a seemingly simple question. The two met in the locker-room area after San Antonio had scored an 88-80 win over the Sixers on Nov. 18 at the Wachovia Center.
> 
> "He asked me where I was in the second half, and I said that I was on the bench watching," Dalembert said after yesterday's practice at the Orlando Magic's facility. "He started laughing and then said that he thought he would see more of me then."
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## chewgum (Nov 3, 2004)

If I were Dalembert, I would start rocking the boat. I know he's not a veteran yet, but he has abilities that would make other team notice should he become a disgruntled player in Philly.

Let's see if O'Brien will be peeing in his pants.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

i like the idea of playing Marc at the 4 and Sammy at the 5


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> i like the idea of playing Marc at the 4 and Sammy at the 5


Ditto.S eems like the easiest thing to do to solve all the problems.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Just start him a couple games please!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't even begin to understand O'Brien's rationale behind not playing this kid. Dalembert is far better than Marc Jackson. Marc Jackson averages 6 rpg. Thats flat out terrible. On defense Jackson is terrible. For a coach who says he preaches defense then benches his best interior defender it just doesn't make any sense. 

He started Josh Davis against the Wizards. Davis played terrible. 

Unless Dalembert has a crack habit no one knows about then why.

He should trade the kid if he doesn't want to use him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Supposedly it's because Dalembert doesn't know the defensive schemes, but from what I've seen he is switching and trusting teammates OK. He is fouling a bit too much sometimes, but I definitely think that's more a result of his role not being consistent or defined, than Dalembert not knowing how to defend without fouling. 

Trade him to the Lakers if you don't want him O'Brien. :laugh:


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

If Obie gets Dalembert traded because Obie has a grudge against him, I'll **** a brick and throw it at Coach Obie


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Supposedly it's because Dalembert doesn't know the defensive schemes, but from what I've seen he is switching and trusting teammates OK. He is fouling a bit too much sometimes, but I definitely think that's more a result of his role not being consistent or defined, than Dalembert not knowing how to defend without fouling.
> 
> Trade him to the Lakers if you don't want him O'Brien. :laugh:


I'd take Brian Cook and a draft pick.  

The thing with Dalembert is he's always had a problem with ticky tack fouls. Some reason when he's on a switch with a smaller player, he'll always reach in. He'll always go over the back of a person. I don't think it would matter if Sammy played or not in these games (picked up a DNP-CD tonight) because the Sixers really aren't a good enough team to win some of these games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd take Brian Cook and a draft pick.


Deal. I'll throw in cash and a hamburger as a courtesy. 



> The thing with Dalembert is he's always had a problem with ticky tack fouls. Some reason when he's on a switch with a smaller player, he'll always reach in. He'll always go over the back of a person. I don't think it would matter if Sammy played or not in these games (picked up a DNP-CD tonight) because the Sixers really aren't a good enough team to win some of these games.


Agreed, sometimes he commits really stupid fouls. But at least it's usually not on man to man most of the time. 

And why'd he pick up the DNP-CD today, injury or just the doghouse? Did O'Brien really just not want to play him?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Deal. I'll throw in cash and a hamburger as a courtesy.


:rofl: 

I actually like Cook a lot, and I know if he was here he'd be used a lot like O'Brien used McCarty. Better to have someone he'll play than someone who is rotting on the end of the bench. With the way Dalembert is being treated in terms of playing time, he's going to force a trade come offseason if he's still on the team. 



> Agreed, sometimes he commits really stupid fouls. But at least it's usually not on man to man most of the time.


Well at this point all Dalembert is, is a scapegoat. Not much different than the situation Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler are in up in Chicago.



> And why'd he pick up the DNP-CD today, injury or just the doghouse? Did O'Brien really just not want to play him?


O'Brien has this belief that you can only go two deep at Center in any given game. Never mind the fact that guys are capable of moving over to PF. I mean consider the circumstances, Corliss Williamson missed the last two games with a knee injury, and he can't find time for all three of the centers? No instead he squeezes in minutes for Josh Davis. :upset: 

Josh Davis should ride the next bus to Ashville, because he's D-League material. He might be able to have a great year over seas, he's just not good enough to be in the NBA, not on the end of the bench, and definitely not playing minutes. It's absolutely redundant to have him on the court with Korver.

Now, I'm not saying I'm smarter than Jim O'Brien, no chance in hell, but you're telling me a guy has all summer to have Billy King make moves and he was completely content with the group we had and thought they'd fit his system? He had the last three games to figure out the rotation, and we still don't have any sign of a consistent rotation?

There's going to be changes after this season if this team doesn't make the playoffs, I can guarantee it. The last thing Billy King could afford is to miss the playoffs while the Flyers are locked out. It's common knowledge that Ed Snider (chairman of both Flyers and Sixers) is more of a hockey guy who ignored basketball.. but the focus is all on the 76ers now. 

Who knows, maybe the team needs change?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> ...


To tell you the truth, Cook has been so impressive this year that I wouldn't know whether to trade him or not. He got a lot stronger over the offseason, and even though he can't jump, he can draw charges as well as any other big man, his rebounding is improving, and his jumper (out to the arc!) is suddenly more "money" than Kobe's. Rudy's been utilizing Cook off the bench in pick and pop with Kobe, and it's been working beautifully. Nearly beat Sac with that one play a couple weeks ago. 

That said, Lakers would probably trade Cook and a 1st rounder for Dalembert, but he's worth Caron Butler IMO. 



> O'Brien has this belief that you can only go two deep at Center in any given game. Never mind the fact that guys are capable of moving over to PF. I mean consider the circumstances, Corliss Williamson missed the last two games with a knee injury, and he can't find time for all three of the centers? No instead he squeezes in minutes for Josh Davis. :upset:
> 
> Josh Davis should ride the next bus to Ashville, because he's D-League material. He might be able to have a great year over seas, he's just not good enough to be in the NBA, not on the end of the bench, and definitely not playing minutes. It's absolutely redundant to have him on the court with Korver.
> 
> ...


I really feel for you. O'Brien is just like a lot of control freak coaches that won't budge with lineups or even attempt to tinker with different defensive styles. He doesn't try to adapt to his players, he has his players adapt to him. That can only work up to a point, because some players just can't adapt or get any better than they are. 

I really want Dalembert to succeed, I love his game and think he could be great if he was nurtured and coached properly. Unfortunately for the Sixers, they may end up not doing that, or Dalembert may end up asking for a trade.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

WTH? _Another_ DNP-CD for Dalembert tonight? Why don't you just waive him Jim.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Why don't we just waive Jim?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ps!ence_Fiction</b>!
> i like the idea of playing Marc at the 4 and Sammy at the 5


Same here.

BFreak


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> "Remember when I told you, 'When I see it, I'll believe it?'" Dalembert said about O'Brien's original comments. "It's part of being a professional. I have to accept it, go forward and be a good teammate."
> 
> Dalembert was asked if he's been told what he's doing wrong.
> 
> ...


LINK

What's disturbing about Dalembert being on the floor now is that he obviously is afraid to make a mistake and isn't playing with the confidence he had at the end of last season. In another article, a writer in a sentence inferred that O'Brien was going to give more time to Dalembert, but what good is it if he's going to be back on the bench eventually?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Seems like the Sixers are a disaster. Way to go Billy. You should have went with a young coach and rebuilt the team.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Seems like the Sixers are a disaster. Way to go Billy. You should have went with a young coach and rebuilt the team.


Hes the ultimate joke as a GM, I have been saying it since forever and now his terrible decisions are definitely coming to light


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Thats why Sam should get minutes


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> Thats why Sam should get minutes


After this game, I think Sammy will finally see more minutes, the kid played a great job. Obviously the coach left him on the bench when the Bulls made their run in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> CHICAGO - Samuel Dalembert has spent the last several weeks on an NBA roller-coaster ride, going from backup center to nonentity to backup to receiving a promise of more playing time from his coach.
> 
> Last night, Jim O'Brien finally gave the athletic, enthusiastic Dalembert his first start of the season, and Dalembert contributed 13 points, 14 rebounds and six blocked shots to a 93-88 victory over the Chicago Bulls at the United Center.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

i remember saying like a week ago on this board that obbie needs to give sammy 30 minutes n see what happens.........wake up obbie this should have happened a long time ago!!


----------

